

Introducing Ripple, a Bitcoin Copycat - barretts
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-04-11/introducing-ripple-a-bitcoin-copycat

======
Egregore
On their site it seems a little bit different:

<https://ripple.com/bitcoiners/>

